

Introducing... the earth-scraper - felipellrocha
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2048395/Earth-scraper-Architects-design-65-storey-building-300-metres-ground.html?fb_ref=LikeButtonTop&fb_source=home_oneline

======
russell
Interesting idea: digging a 65 story hole and lining it with a building. It
may be uniquely suited to Mexico City (on an ancient lake bed). In most places
you would have to remove 600 feet of bedrock, not a cheap proposition.

